# Festool OF 1400EQ Circle Jig



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

If you own this router, then you know that the mfg does not offer a circle jig for this model router. Probably a good thing, since Festool accessories can be on the expensive side. I tend to stay away from them. Great router, just not crazy. If I can find a less expensive alternative, then I usually look around first.

So, I looked at all the aftermarket circle jigs and almost all of them are large, unscaleable, require removing and\or replacing the router plate, or are made of plastic which degrades over time.

I did not like any of those options.

I wanted to be able to do all of these things without having to remove or add a router plate.

I kept it simple. Not rocket science but it works great.

I found a 1/4” – 18 Stainless Steel pin that is threaded on one end and locks in perfectly to the track when tightened down. I have an almost unlimited amount of adjustment just by swapping out for longer dual purpose track.

The Rockler Speed Clamps make swapping out for longer track easy. It also allows me to break the system down and store it away or just remove it for other operations. They hold the DP track up off the surface so that it does not drag or catch the work piece.

I do not have to swap the base plate and risk wearing\stripping my base since everything is done with the factory router plate in place. This allows me to still use my dust\chip collection accessories.

It costs me next to nothing and is an easy project for anyone. The wood was some scrap Bubinga and Maple that my father had glued up for one of his projects. Thoughts I would re-purpose it in his memory.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very tidy , Brad , I like that. Thanks for showing.


Rog


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cutting circles*

One of my students came to class with a De Walt router which did not have a circle cutting attachment. My solution was to use the rods from the parallel fence and a shop-made pivot block. See the first two photos. The rods are 8mm in diameter and are easy to replace with longer ones.

I have since added a second block (see the third photo) that is used to micro adjust the radius being cut. Let's assume I want to reduce the radius by 1mm. I would place a 1mm shim on the inner face of the pivot block (the left block in the photo) and slide the adjustment block (the right block in the photo) up snug against the shim and tighten its knobs. The two blocks are now 1mm apart. The knobs on the pivot block are loosened, the shim removed and the pivot block snugged up against the adjustment block and its knobs tightened. The reverse of this procedure increases the radius being cut. I can adjust the radius to an accuracy of a tenth of a millimetre (four thou). I often make a final cut at 0,2 mm less for a superfine finish.

You don't need to spend a fortune on fancy micro-adjust jigs.

Denis Lock (Routing with Denis)


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are some more photos for you Rich. Its okay to come out of the closet. We all know you own a Festool.

Thanks Rog. I like tidy too!

Denis. I have used that method before. Very handy method.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Re my post "Cutting circles".

I should have added that the adjustment block does not have a pin in it.

Denis Lock (Routing with Denis - Johannesburg, South Africa)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the breakdown Brad  I went in my garage to look at my 1400 and see there's an unused hole for a bolt where it attaches . 
That's pretty ingenious if you ask me , and very versatile . One question , how difficult is it to tighten the pin so it doesn't move ? I just ask because it looks kind of slippery , so I'm assuming it's tightened in place with pliers?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks for the breakdown Brad  I went in my garage to look at my 1400 and see there's an unused hole for a bolt where it attaches .
> That's pretty ingenious if you ask me , and very versatile . One question , how difficult is it to tighten the pin so it doesn't move ? I just ask because it looks kind of slippery , so I'm assuming it's tightened in place with pliers?


I have been using a piece of leather between some pliers but I am thinking I am going to grind some key ways (flat spots) into the pins so I can just use a wrench.

The pins come in a pack of five so I have some cut down for different wood thickness. 1/4", 1/2", and 3/4".

I really like the fact that it does not interfere with our dust collection.

Glad the added pictures helped out and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You may not like this idea but I had this thought about building second wood piece with those clamps and have the pin offset to one side of the rail clamp underneath . Slide it where you want it to and go . Not sure how well that would work though. 
Or add a thin piece of steel bridged underneath the second wood clamped slider with the pin attached to it keeping it centered under the track .
Just a thought as I'm not trying to undermine your idea . I'm sure I'm over thinking this lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> You may not like this idea but I had this thought about building second wood piece with those clamps and have the pin offset to one side of the rail clamp underneath . Slide it where you want it to and go . Not sure how well that would work though.
> Or add a thin piece of steel bridged underneath the second wood clamped slider with the pin attached to it keeping it centered under the track .
> Just a thought as I'm not trying to undermine your idea . I'm sure I'm over thinking this lol


I have not had any problems getting it to hold. The SS tip has no problem getting a grip in the aluminium.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I have not had any problems getting it to hold. The SS tip has no problem getting a grip in the aluminium.


 Im liking your idea regarding the grinding of the pin for a wrench


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Im liking your idea regarding the grinding of the pin for a wrench


Took the grinder to one of the pins today.

Makes it much easier to tighten with the pin keyed and is far more secure.


----------

